
A new physical therapy biofeedback platform - svptteam
https://medium.com/@kalpana.s.mair/the-role-and-importance-of-bio-feedback-in-physical-therapy-article-1-in-series-56ad76c666a8
======
svptteam
Hello HN folks! We are a physical therapist/engineer (husband-wife) team who
have prototyped a new biofeedback platform. We've started a blog post on it
and the first article in the series is live at the url above!

Thanks!

